# [SOLVED] internal compiler error segmentation fault

## lukelino

Przy próbie emerge mplayer pojawia się error dla media-sound/twolame-0.3.12:

```

crc.c:83: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

make[1]: *** [crc.lo] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../build -I ../build/ -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -std=c99 -Wunused -Wall -MT bitbuffer.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/bitbuffer.Tpo -c bitbuffer.c -o bitbuffer.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .deps/bitbuffer.Tpo .deps/bitbuffer.Plo

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/twolame-0.3.12/work/twolame-0.3.12/libtwolame'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

 * 

 * ERROR: media-sound/twolame-0.3.12 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 1096:  Called _eapi0_src_compile

 *               ebuild.sh, line  592:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *               ebuild.sh, line  626:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/twolame-0.3.12/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/twolame-0.3.12/temp/environment'.

 * 

```

emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.1.6.8 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.3, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.28-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r3-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_Processor_3000+-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 16 Mar 2009 16:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p10-r1

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.7

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r2

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.28-r1

ABI="amd64"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="amd64"

ASFLAGS_x86="--32"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CACHE_SIZE="2G"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CDEFINE_amd64="__x86_64__"

CDEFINE_x86="__i386__"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CFLAGS_x86="-m32"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="10"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules"

COLORTERM="Terminal"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS="unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-YQMPhdkWzS,guid=2b3032d3a7acf46756771d9049be8328"

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"

DISPLAY=":0.0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--ask --verbose"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

GCC_SPECS=""

GDK_USE_XFT="1"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl "

GLADE_CATALOG_PATH=":"

GLADE_MODULE_PATH=":"

GLADE_PIXMAP_PATH=":"

GTK_PATH=":/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0"

HOME="/root"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.19.1/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.3/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

JAVAC="/bin/javac"

JDK_HOME=""

KERNEL="linux"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LANGUAGE="48"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"

LIBDIR_amd64_fbsd="lib64"

LIBDIR_ppc="lib32"

LIBDIR_ppc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_sparc32="lib32"

LIBDIR_sparc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_x86="lib32"

LIBDIR_x86_fbsd="lib32"

LIBGLADE_MODULE_PATH=":/usr/lib64/libglade/2.0"

LINGUAS="pl"

LOGNAME="root"

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:hl=44;37:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

MANPATH="/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.19.1/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.3/man:/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/"

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib32 /lib /usr/lib32 /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib32 /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib32 /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib"

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage)"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

OPENGL_PROFILE="xorg-x11"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc s390 amd64 x86 ppc64 x86-fbsd m68k arm sparc sh mips ia64 alpha hppa amd64-fbsd sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save_summary echo"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="19"

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

PWD="/home/lukasz"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.3.3"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

SESSION_MANAGER="local/ln_gentoo:@/tmp/.ICE-unix/2997,unix/ln_gentoo:/tmp/.ICE-unix/2997"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="3"

SOUND_CARDS="ck804"

SSH_AGENT_PID="2989"

SSH_AUTH_SOCK="/tmp/ssh-IvoIHZ2988/agent.2988"

STAGE1_USE="multilib nptl nptlonly unicode"

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

USE="3dnow X acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bzip2 cdrw cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvdr dvdread ffmpeg fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk hal iconv isdnlog jpeg jpge midi mmx mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python readline reflection session slang spl sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd truetype unicode xinerama xorg xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CAMERAS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS NETBEANS_MODULES USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

WINDOWID="33554436"

XAUTHORITY="/root/.xauthvftmFu"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/local/share:/usr/share:/usr/share"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

```

Czy to kwestia gcc-4.3.3-r1?Last edited by lukelino on Tue Mar 17, 2009 8:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dziadu

Tez mam gcc-4.3.3-r1 i ten sam blad. Może ktoś potwierdzić/zaprzeczyć?

----------

## mziab

Mam to samo i widzę, że przy mplayerze też. Zrobię zaraz downgrade.

EDIT: Tak to wina gcc-4.3.3-r1. Pod 4.3.3 kompiluje się pięknie.

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Quote:*   

> slashbeast@ragnarok ~ % qlist -Iv mplayer gcc twolame
> 
> media-sound/twolame-0.3.12
> 
> media-video/mplayer-20090226.28734
> ...

 

U mnie gra i bucy, Funtoo x86_64.

----------

## mziab

SlashBeast: Bo nie masz -r1.

----------

## lukelino

[SOLVED] po downgrade do gcc-4.3.3 wszystko się kompiluje.

edit: "no need to downgrade it, just do emerge --sync and re-emerge gcc - it has been fixed"

----------

## mbar

Potwierdzam to ostatnie zdanie, już nie trzeba downgradować, wystarczy rekompilacja wersji -r1.

----------

